# X-Sizer Die Question



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Can I decap while at the same time of "x-sizing" a case? Or does the case have to be decapped prior to going into the x-sizer?

The reason I ask is the setup instructions call for a decapped case. Also, once the die is set up to "x-size", the decapping pin is much further than 1/8th to 1/16th inch below the base of the die?

Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it should decap all at the same time. I don't know why it wouldn't.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> The reason I ask is the setup instructions call for a decapped case.
> Thanks


This is to allow the decapper pin to travel through the flash hole. If not, the decapper pin will be pushed up. When tightened down, and you go to size and decap your fired round, it wont push the primer out.


----------

